# Tongue color



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

Here's a new one.. What color is a goats tongue *supposed* to be? 
I wormed my boys today with oral meds and had to pry their mouths open to do so. Up until today I've never had to look in there, I've always just checked their lower eye lids to monitor their 'color'. 
My 4mo old ND had a nice pink tongue. My yearling fainter has a blue tongue??! I've seen different colored tongues in canines, but wondered if the same 'individuality' applied to goats too.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have some that are pink with black or blue spots. I have others that have totally black tongues


----------



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

So that leads me to believe that their tongue color gives no indication of their worm load? His gums were nice and pink, I was just curious when I saw a bright blue tongue! I had to make sure he didn't find the can of blue-kote it's that colored.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

no tongue is a muscle so its color doesnt indicate anemia or not. Gums and eyelid color would be your best way to determine anemia


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

My doe has a purple spotted tongue :laugh:


----------



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

Good to know  this ranks up there with discovering they had no top front teeth!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

I am so glad I saw this thread. My Alpine has a pink and blue/black tongue, which I did not know was normal and panicked when I saw it. Lol


----------



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

Wlschwallenberg said:


> I am so glad I saw this thread. My Alpine has a pink and blue/black tongue, which I did not know was normal and panicked when I saw it. Lol


Glad I'm not the only one!


----------

